# Wild Hog Backstrap



## CTXSmokeLover (Aug 21, 2022)

My youngest son shot his first pig a couple of weeks back and was itching to try it out. I don't eat a lot of wild hog unless they are the right size and this one was. 

Decided to throw the backstraps on the smoker with some ribs and sausage I was already doing. 

At some point in the past online I saw someone make these into pinwheels with cream cheese, so I thought I'd try a variation of that.

First I trimmed them up and marinated in Worcestershire for about 7-8 hours. Seasoned them up with some SPG.

Next I mixed up some cream cheese and sweet heat peach jam that is made here locally and spread that on the backstrap with some diced sweet onions. 
















From there I rolled them up, wrapped in bacon and seasoned with a sweet heat type rub I had laying around.






Onto the smoker for about 2 hours. Added a touch of sauce at the end. 



















Served up with some STL style pork ribs (as previously mentioned), homemade pickles, potatoes, and cajun pork sausage I made last week. Pork overload! They turned out great and had zero gaminess and were a hit. Will definitely be keeping this method in the rotation. Apologies as I forgot to get a pic of the final plate. Thanks for looking!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 21, 2022)

CTXSmokeLover said:


>


That looks great as does all the food. Nice!!


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 21, 2022)

Looks great from here!

- Jason


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2022)

Looks delicious!
I love me some wild game, and hog is one of'em.
Usually get one or two every deer season.


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Aug 22, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> That looks great as does all the food. Nice!!


Thanks Charles, much appreciated


millerbuilds said:


> Looks great from here!
> 
> - Jason


I appreciate you taking a look Jason!


chilerelleno said:


> Looks delicious!
> I love me some wild game, and hog is one of'em.
> Usually get one or two every deer season.


Yes sir, we try to keep our freezer full of venison when we can. We have a wild hog problem here in TX, so their meat is never hard to come by. Good stuff! Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 22, 2022)

Some fine work there! Wild hog hunting is what got me into sausage making, tasty critters! RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 22, 2022)

All I can say is WOW!! A beautiful board full of amazing meats. Next time you do those back straps, lemme know please   All the food looks great but those back straps are off the charts.

Robert


----------



## tbern (Aug 22, 2022)

all that meat looks so good!!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 22, 2022)

Nice! I love wild hog and usually get 150# of wild hog meat every fall. We make a lot of sausage with them....


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Aug 22, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Some fine work there! Wild hog hunting is what got me into sausage making, tasty critters! RAY
> View attachment 641695


Those are some monster boars Ray! You've got some really awesome looking mounts there. I just ventured into sausage making earlier this year but I have plans to make plenty. Looking forward to it!


tx smoker said:


> All I can say is WOW!! A beautiful board full of amazing meats. Next time you do those back straps, lemme know please   All the food looks great but those back straps are off the charts.
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert! Anytime I can get my wife to eat wild game I consider it a win and she loved this. She is very sensitive to the gaminess of it (especially hogs) so sometimes I have to get a little creative. Whenever we get this TX meet up going, I'll make sure to bring some along


tbern said:


> all that meat looks so good!!  thanks for sharing!


Thanks tbern!


indaswamp said:


> Nice! I love wild hog and usually get 150# of wild hog meat every fall. We make a lot of sausage with them....


You betcha. They are a major nuisance in TX and we try to shoot/eat as many as we can.


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 22, 2022)

Very nice work!  And congrats to the boy for his first hog!  Them free rang critters are tasty!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Aug 23, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Very nice work!  And congrats to the boy for his first hog!  Them free rang critters are tasty!


Thanks! He was very excited. Hoping for his first deer this fall


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 23, 2022)

CTXSmokeLover said:


> Those are some monster boars Ray! You've got some really awesome looking mounts there. I just ventured into sausage making earlier this year but I have plans to make plenty. Looking forward to it!


Thanks CTXS! Any wild hog sausage you make you'll want to cut with around 35% domestic porkbutt so the sausage won't come out like it was mixed with sawdust, just too dry. Some guys use backfat to cut their sausage with, butts are easier to find. RAY


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2022)

^^^^Yep. We do 50/50 wild hog/domestic pig blend for all our sausage when we make it. You'll want to test fry a small piece of fat off every hog you harvest. If it smells bad, don't use it and supplement with domestic fat. If it is clean, then you can use it no problem....you just never know with a wild hog and have to check it.


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Aug 24, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks CTXS! Any wild hog sausage you make you'll want to cut with around 35% domestic porkbutt so the sausage won't come out like it was mixed with sawdust, just too dry. Some guys use backfat to cut their sausage with, butts are easier to find. RAY





indaswamp said:


> ^^^^Yep. We do 50/50 wild hog/domestic pig blend for all our sausage when we make it. You'll want to test fry a small piece of fat off every hog you harvest. If it smells bad, don't use it and supplement with domestic fat. If it is clean, then you can use it no problem....you just never know with a wild hog and have to check it.


Thanks for the tips gentlemen, very helpful!


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 24, 2022)

Great looking meal! Only think missing is me and a fork!
Jim


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Aug 25, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Great looking meal! Only think missing is me and a fork!
> Jim


Thanks Jim!


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 25, 2022)

Yes sir that's a fine looking and creative meal!
We have also have a problem with them here in South GA and I've got to get ba k in with the neighbors to load up !

Keith


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Aug 26, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Yes sir that's a fine looking and creative meal!
> We have also have a problem with them here in South GA and I've got to get ba k in with the neighbors to load up !
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith! Knock 'em down and cook 'em up!


----------

